# Magazines for CZ 75 SP-01?



## bullseyebill

Where's the best place to get extra magazines for a CZ 75 SP-01? Do all CZ 75 mags fit the SP-01? Thanks!


----------



## Overkill0084

Best place? IMHO, it varies. I hit all the usual suspects and see who:
1. has them in stock 
2. has the best price.
Stay away from the off-brands and be sure to get Mec Gars. They are the OEM maker for CZ and others. Very good quality. 
I can't swear on a stack of bibles, but I'm certain that they are a different part (SP-01 holds more IIRC.)


----------



## r_gray

bullseyebill said:


> Where's the best place to get extra magazines for a CZ 75 SP-01? Do all CZ 75 mags fit the SP-01? Thanks!


Here's one place:

CZ 75B and CZ SP-01 19 RD 9mm +2 AFC MGCZ7519AFC [MGCZ7519AFC] - $28.95 : Greg Cote, LLC


----------



## r_gray

Overkill0084 said:


> Best place? IMHO, it varies. I hit all the usual suspects and see who:
> 1. has them in stock
> 2. has the best price.
> Stay away from the off-brands and be sure to get Mec Gars. They are the OEM maker for CZ and others. Very good quality.
> I can't swear on a stack of bibles, but I'm certain that they are a different part (SP-01 holds more IIRC.)


Here's another place:

CZ Gun Magazines


----------



## CZBIRD

I've had good luck with Top Gun Supply. I swear everytime I order something from them they put it in my mailbox themselves. [in 2 day's lol]


----------



## ronmail65

r_gray said:


> Here's one place:
> 
> CZ 75B and CZ SP-01 19 RD 9mm +2 AFC MGCZ7519AFC [MGCZ7519AFC] - $28.95 : Greg Cote, LLC


+1 I've had good dealings with Greg Cote on magazine purchases.


----------



## recoilguy

CZ : Greg Cote, LLC

Gregcotellc.com is where I get mine. You can get them for 23.95 and they are very good quailty and you get them almost immediately after you order.

RCG


----------

